# Bachmann Thomas DCC



## warriorgleek444 (May 27, 2013)

I just had a sort of quick question, i was wondering if there was any other options for a wireless DCC system for a DCC bachmann thomas (or for me, soon to be DCC) besides the bachmann ez command, since they can be expensive, but i guess most DCC is, but people said they didnt like the bachmann wireless command.
So I have no idea what to do, this would be my first time going into real dcc


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Give Dave Goodson a call. He's the main expert in this field and he's reasonable. He's in Washington state.
425-823-3507 during business hours.
Good luck!


----------

